# ViP622/ViP722 - L6.14 Software Experiences/Bugs Discussion



## Rob Glasser

L6.14 for the ViP622/ViP722 has begun spooling to some customers. Please use this thread to post your experiences and bugs found with this release.

As of today, 09/25/08, I still have not received release notes, if I get them I will make sure to post them quickly. Sorry.


----------



## space86

I got 6.14 on my 622 but my 722 still has 6.13


----------



## Hunter Green

Only noticeable change so far, "USB Drive" is replaced with "My Media".


----------



## Sandman

Option added for web activation for dvr on line programming

Bob


----------



## phrelin

For everyone's information, L6.14 did not solve the momentary audio dropout problem many of us have been discussing on other threads. I have L6.14 on my 722 and the recording of KGO7 (San Francisco Bay Area ABC affiliate) 11 a.m. news has many, many dropouts.


----------



## moman19

phrelin said:


> For everyone's information, L6.14 did not solve the momentary audio dropout problem many of us have been discussing on other threads. I have L6.14 on my 722 and the recording of KGO7 (San Francisco Bay Area ABC affiliate) 11 a.m. news has many, many dropouts.


Swell. I wish they would catch up and fix what's broken before introducing still more new features. I was able to locate and store a program with clusters of dropouts this morning and notified Dish of my findings for the next step. So far, all is quiet. Maybe your evidence is all that's needed.


----------



## DustoMan

Sandman said:


> Option added for web activation for dvr on line programming
> 
> Bob


So now we just need to wait until they turn on the website!


----------



## kucharsk

Unlike L6.11 and L6.12 which were sent out to if not all, most 722s at once, L6.14 is definitely following the "dribble out" distribution method followed by L6.13, as nearly 24 hours later I have one 722 with L6.13 and one with L6.14.


----------



## TulsaOK

Hunter Green said:


> Only noticeable change so far, "USB Drive" is replaced with "My Media".


I guess I can die happy now.


----------



## kucharsk

I got an "Attention" warning that to avoid a DVR fee I needed to keep the DVR attached to an Internet connection or phone line at all times and that required me to dismiss it with an "OK."

Strange as it *has* been connected to a phone line for months, and the diagnostic phone line test returns "OK."


----------



## moman19

TulsaOK said:


> I guess I can die happy now.


Agreed. I thought the same thing when 10,000,000 BC was made available in 1080p :lol:


----------



## kstuart

moman19 said:


> Agreed. I thought the same thing when 10,000,000 BC was made available in 1080p :lol:


And I will undoubtedly be dead before 1080 BC is made available in 10,000,000p.


----------



## old_geek

DustoMan said:


> So now we just need to wait until they turn on the website!


I just sent the following Email to [email protected]. If I get a response, I will post it here. :grin:

Dear sirs,

In your FAQ, it says the following:

"Upon validation of your DISH Network account status, your DishONLINE.com
registration is flagged for eligibility for promotional offers (when they
are available for DishONLINE.com) and allows access to exclusive features
like setting your ViP622 or ViP722 DVR timers from the website."

How do I now use DishONLINE to set my VIP722 DVR timers?

1. I have entered my DISH Network account number into my DishONLINE preferences.
2. I have a VIP722 with L614 software.
3. I have done the Web Activation from the VIP722 menu (Menu 6-1-9-2).

Thank you,

Damon R. Gibson


----------



## AVJohnnie

Still getting the blank (black) video frames that I reported with the L6.13 release. Others are finally starting to report it too, but they’re doing it in the HD discussion forum presumably because they think it’s a provider problem ~ and granted, it may be. I just find it odd that it coincides with the previous software release and continues under L6.14. Seems to only be affecting the HD movie PAKs; STARZ, HBO, MAX, and SHO ~ but that’s mostly what I watch so it’s hard for me to tell at this point if other channels are also affected. Doesn’t seem to affect the audio; just a few consecutive blank (black) video frames… Very annoying. :nono2:


----------



## kucharsk

Stlll don't have L6.14 on one of my 722s…


----------



## palerider

AVJohnnie said:


> Still getting the blank (black) video frames that I reported with the L6.13 release. Others are finally starting to report it too, but they're doing it in the HD discussion forum presumably because they think it's a provider problem ~ and granted, it may be. I just find it odd that it coincides with the previous software release and continues under L6.14. Seems to only be affecting the HD movie PAKs; STARZ, HBO, MAX, and SHO ~ but that's mostly what I watch so it's hard for me to tell at this point if other channels are also affected. Doesn't seem to affect the audio; just a few consecutive blank (black) video frames&#8230; Very annoying. :nono2:


I'm also getting a periodic black frame AND no audio for one second with 6.14 on all the HD movie packs. It occurs every 5 minutes and it's VERY annoying! It also happens on other HD and SD channels, but less frequently.

I've also been getting the phone line warning with 6.14 almost every day even though my 722 has always been connected to my router. This too is getting old! I could care less about the so-called "features" Dish thinks it's introducing with each new software release. They're either useless or in fact don't work.

Message to Dish: Fix what doesn't work and "If it ain't broke, don't fix it!"


----------



## ImBack234

palerider said:


> Message to Dish: Fix what doesn't work and "If it ain't broke, don't fix it!"


"soon":eek2:


----------



## nostalgiaguru

I noticed that my subscribed local channels often go to a blank screen for a second or two (pink screen on HD TV1, black on TV2). Is that related to the issue you have been describing here, or could it be an LNB problem? I'm having no other drop out problems with non-local channels, or OTA channels.


----------



## TulsaOK

Occasionally, I'm still getting the tiny picture in the upper left portion of the screen on both tuners.


----------



## moman19

palerider said:


> ......Message to Dish: Fix what doesn't work and "If it ain't broke, don't fix it!"


I want to give a huge DITTO for that statement.

As I ponder over the last few years, some of the worse bugs were introduced when enhancements I neither wanted nor needed were added.

Think about it. Who wasn't happy with rel 4.49???


----------



## Henry

Got L6.14 this morning. It took the usual 5 days after initial spooling to get it. I can't tell any diferences other than the "My Media" tag.


----------



## w5pny

moman19 said:


> Think about it. Who wasn't happy with rel 4.49???


All five of my various brands of EHDs quit working with rel 4.49 and
didn't work until rel 6.12 with my 622. 4.48 was the last release
that was relatively bug free for me. 6 months of a number of
releases that left me without EHDs.


----------



## moman19

w5pny said:


> All five of my various brands of EHDs quit working with rel 4.49 and
> didn't work until rel 6.12 with my 622. 4.48 was the last release
> that was relatively bug free for me. 6 months of a number of
> releases that left me without EHDs.


This is another shining example of E* releasing a feature (in this case EHD) with insufficient testing. I feel your pain. While it may not be possible to test code with every possible drive vendor, an endorsement list of "recommended" drive vendors or models might have avoided the hassles that you and so many others experienced. It's possible that those very "fixes" may be responsible for "breaking" things for other users. For example, I can no longer play early pristine recordings previously stored on my EHD. They used to play great but are now unwatchable due to recent software "enhancements".


----------



## jadebox

kucharsk said:


> I got an "Attention" warning that to avoid a DVR fee I needed to keep the DVR attached to an Internet connection or phone line at all times and that required me to dismiss it with an "OK."
> 
> Strange as it *has* been connected to a phone line for months, and the diagnostic phone line test returns "OK."


I'm seeing the same message and my receiver is hooked up via the LAN connection. Maybe it's intentionally being displayed to everyone?

-- Roger


----------



## waddo

Now that I have L6.14 the playback position indicator doesn't move when I watch movies from my USB drive. 

This is a new problem because I never experienced it until I got this update.


----------



## fredp

jadebox said:


> I'm seeing the same message and my receiver is hooked up via the LAN connection. Maybe it's intentionally being displayed to everyone?
> 
> -- Roger


Got to be random as I have 6.14 and no message here. I am connected via phone and internet.


----------



## SE_Sooner

DustoMan said:


> So now we just need to wait until they turn on the website!


So I signed up for www.dishonline.com but it wouldn't take my dish account number on the website. According to their website in order to control your 622 receiver you must enter your dish account number. Is the site ready or not?

I'll quit trying if it's not ready. Inquiring minds want to know! 

Anyone else have any luck?


----------



## keiths2112

palerider said:


> I'm also getting a periodic black frame AND no audio for one second with 6.14 on all the HD movie packs. It occurs every 5 minutes and it's VERY annoying! It also happens on other HD and SD channels, but less frequently.
> 
> I've also been getting the phone line warning with 6.14 almost every day even though my 722 has always been connected to my router. This too is getting old! I could care less about the so-called "features" Dish thinks it's introducing with each new software release. They're either useless or in fact don't work.
> 
> Message to Dish: Fix what doesn't work and "If it ain't broke, don't fix it!"


I am also getting black frames and dropped audio on all recorded events and live
TV. This happens on HD channels, I have not tested with SD. This appears to have
started with this "upgrade". Can we get a fix quickly please?


----------



## ChuckA

The web feature is not available yet. Quit trying until it is announced as available. You will certainly hear about it when it is ready.


----------



## Spoonser

fredp said:


> Got to be random as I have 6.14 and no message here. I am connected via phone and internet.


I would concur with that. I didn't know there was new software spooling but realized there must be when I saw the "My Media" folder instead of USB today. I didn't see the connection warning, but I used to see it quite a bit (I'm connected to a hard line ethernet cable going to a router).

It seemed to stop a couple of releases ago, but it's also possible that my my lousy telco/ISP was dropping service overnight and just finally got their act together.


----------



## fredp

SE_Sooner said:


> So I signed up for www.dishonline.com but it wouldn't take my dish account number on the website. According to their website in order to control your 622 receiver you must enter your dish account number. Is the site ready or not?
> 
> I'll quit trying if it's not ready. Inquiring minds want to know!
> 
> Anyone else have any luck?


Yes.. to a point. I got 6.14 yesterday on my 622. I added a nickname and activated per directions. I then went to dishonline.com and created an account. I got a confirmation email immediately with directions to activate my account. Everything went as it should. Now I'll wait to see whats next...


----------



## keitheva

phrelin said:


> For everyone's information, L6.14 did not solve the momentary audio dropout problem many of us have been discussing on other threads. I have L6.14 on my 722 and the recording of KGO7 (San Francisco Bay Area ABC affiliate) 11 a.m. news has many, many dropouts.


Just want to throw my hat in the ring on this one also - recorded Jeopardy on KGO 007-0 last night (L6.14 622), almost unwatchable because of audio dropouts. If someone from Dish engineering wants to come by I still have the recording...


----------



## old_geek

old_geek said:


> I just sent the following Email to [email protected]. If I get a response, I will post it here. :grin:
> 
> Dear sirs,
> 
> In your FAQ, it says the following:
> 
> "Upon validation of your DISH Network account status, your DishONLINE.com
> registration is flagged for eligibility for promotional offers (when they
> are available for DishONLINE.com) and allows access to exclusive features
> like setting your ViP622 or ViP722 DVR timers from the website."
> 
> How do I now use DishONLINE to set my VIP722 DVR timers?
> 
> 1. I have entered my DISH Network account number into my DishONLINE preferences.
> 2. I have a VIP722 with L614 software.
> 3. I have done the Web Activation from the VIP722 menu (Menu 6-1-9-2).
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Damon R. Gibson


I just received the following response from Andrew @ DishONLINE...

"The online scheduling feature will be released shortly. Although the 722 standby screen indicated the timers are currently available, the message was a bit premature."


----------



## Ron Barry

keiths2112 said:


> I am also getting black frames and dropped audio on all recorded events and live
> TV. This happens on HD channels, I have not tested with SD. This appears to have
> started with this "upgrade". Can we get a fix quickly please?


Did you see this on OTA or Dish HD channels. Also.. How long was the black frames? was it for less than a second? I saw something last night also on Fringe OTA HD (Previously recorded). It was a black frame for about a second interval. When I rewinded and played it back it was reproducable in the same location.

I personally did not have audio loss during this experience.


----------



## old_geek

SE_Sooner said:


> So I signed up for www.dishonline.com but it wouldn't take my dish account number on the website. According to their website in order to control your 622 receiver you must enter your dish account number. Is the site ready or not?
> 
> I'll quit trying if it's not ready. Inquiring minds want to know!
> 
> Anyone else have any luck?


There is a "secret" to entering your dish account number...

1. Log in to dish online
2. Click on My Account
3. Click on Change Preferences
4. Click on the Enter and Verify button _next_ to the grayed edit box
5. A dialog will then pop up where you can enter your account number

Having said all that, DishONLINE has informed me that "The online scheduling feature will be released shortly". So don't count on it to work yet.


----------



## casolorz

I've been having a lot of problems with this new version (6.14) as well as 6.13 . I've had a 622 for at least 2 years now and I am certain all these problems are new.
In not particular order:

-Restoring, skipping events, adding new ones, resolving conflicts, has gotten extremely slow, sometimes taking over a minute for tasks to process.

-OTA conflicts don't seem to be resolved correctly, for example today my dvr claims it is going to record Bones and Knight Rider at the same exact time using the OTA which unless something changed, can only record one show.

-I had a show (Fringe) get recorded last week using the OTA but the list of recorded shows doesn't show it anywhere. While the show was airing the guide showed it as recording, and the schedule history shows it as recorded, but its nowhere to be found on the list of recorded shows.

-Yesterday I moved a show to a higher priority to make sure it records instead of a show it was conflicting with. The schedule shows as if the current show with the lower priority is going to get recorded and not the one with the higher priority, the reason says, "by priority".

-Restoring a show sometimes doesn't restore it, or it may take a few minutes for it to show as restored.

I am sure I have a million other little bugs that were introduced recently, I'll try to keep better track of them. 

Is anyone else seeing these problems?

--Carlos


----------



## Opusnbill7

casolorz said:


> I've been having a lot of problems with this new version (6.14) as well as 6.13 . I've had a 622 for at least 2 years now and I am certain all these problems are new.
> In not particular order:
> 
> -Restoring, skipping events, adding new ones, resolving conflicts, has gotten extremely slow, sometimes taking over a minute for tasks to process.
> 
> ...
> 
> -OTA conflicts don't seem to be resolved correctly, for example today my dvr claims it is going to record Bones and Knight Rider at the same exact time using the OTA which unless something changed, can only record one show.
> Is anyone else seeing these problems?
> 
> --Carlos


I've seen that particular bug myself, and resolved it manually. I don't know what it would do in that situation (maybe it's resolved correctly but is a display bug in the schedule?) May try to let it happen sometime soon just to see what it does...


----------



## EXTACAMO

old_geek said:


> There is a "secret" to entering your dish account number...
> 
> 1. Log in to dish online
> 2. Click on My Account
> 3. Click on Change Preferences
> 4. Click on the Enter and Verify button _next_ to the grayed edit box
> 5. A dialog will then pop up where you can enter your account number
> 
> Having said all that, DishONLINE has informed me that "The online scheduling feature will be released shortly". So don't count on it to work yet.


Yea, unfortunately the secret didn't work for me. It still says the site couldn't verify my account # due to a time out. I guess I don't type fast enough for them.


----------



## casolorz

Opusnbill7 said:


> I've seen that particular bug myself, and resolved it manually. I don't know what it would do in that situation (maybe it's resolved correctly but is a display bug in the schedule?) May try to let it happen sometime soon just to see what it does...


I am letting it happen tonight because I don't care much about either show. 
I was expecting it to record the show with the higher priority, skip the one with the lower priority which had a non hd timer set with an even lower priority in case there was a conflict.


----------



## Ron Barry

casolorz said:


> I've been having a lot of problems with this new version (6.14) as well as 6.13 . I've had a 622 for at least 2 years now and I am certain all these problems are new.
> In not particular order:
> 
> -Restoring, skipping events, adding new ones, resolving conflicts, has gotten extremely slow, sometimes taking over a minute for tasks to process.
> 
> -OTA conflicts don't seem to be resolved correctly, for example today my dvr claims it is going to record Bones and Knight Rider at the same exact time using the OTA which unless something changed, can only record one show.
> 
> -I had a show (Fringe) get recorded last week using the OTA but the list of recorded shows doesn't show it anywhere. While the show was airing the guide showed it as recording, and the schedule history shows it as recorded, but its nowhere to be found on the list of recorded shows.
> 
> -Yesterday I moved a show to a higher priority to make sure it records instead of a show it was conflicting with. The schedule shows as if the current show with the lower priority is going to get recorded and not the one with the higher priority, the reason says, "by priority".
> 
> -Restoring a show sometimes doesn't restore it, or it may take a few minutes for it to show as restored.
> 
> I am sure I have a million other little bugs that were introduced recently, I'll try to keep better track of them.
> 
> Is anyone else seeing these problems?
> 
> --Carlos


Have you did a hard reset (Pull the power, wait 10 seconds, plug it back in). If not, do that and see if your issue goes away.

Also how many timers, timer events, and Dish Passes do you have configured?


----------



## casolorz

Ron Barry said:


> Have you did a hard reset (Pull the power, wait 10 seconds, plug it back in). If not, do that and see if your issue goes away.
> 
> Also how many timers, timer events, and Dish Passes do you have configured?


I haven't tried pulling the power. I did have to do a reset by holding the power button for a few seconds on the actual dvr (not remote) because I had scheduled a show to record yesterday and the unit didn't respond for at least 5 minutes after I pressed "done".

I have 60something timers I think.


----------



## Ron Barry

> I haven't tried pulling the power. I did have to do a reset by holding the power button for a few seconds on the actual dvr (not remote) because I had scheduled a show to record yesterday and the unit didn't respond for at least 5 minutes after I pressed "done".
> 
> I have 60something timers I think


Yeah.. Do a power cord reset. Not saying it will correct the problem but that will rule out it being a glitch in the memory.

When you are home. Check how many timers you have and timer events (Timer events show up when you press DVR twice). Also go down your timer list and see how many DVR Passes you have. Those have in the past have cause slowness in creating timers when people have excessive amounts. Perhaps something changed in the last two releases that might be brought about with a large number of Dish Passes (total guess but something to look at).

The other stuff is interesting too, just want to see if we can get by the lag of performance to make sure that is not effecting the other issues.


----------



## phrelin

As some of you know, I've been struggling to help Dish with an audio dropout problem. They wanted my 722, so they sent a refurb to replace it which didn't work. So they sent another refurb which still had the plastic sheets on the front and does seem to work. However, it has version L6.13. That's fine with me, except that if it never gets L6.14 and get's hit with L6.15 I can see the potential for serious problems. Is there any way to force an update download?


----------



## Ron Barry

No way to force an update. Why do you see a potential for serious problems phrelin. My guess is that the receiver is not in the list to get L6.14 and will eventually get it or the next update depending on what Dish decides in terms of updating the receivers.


----------



## phrelin

Ron Barry said:


> No way to force an update. Why do you see a potential for serious problems phrelin. My guess is that the receiver is not in the list to get L6.14 and will eventually get it or the next update depending on what Dish decides in terms of updating the receivers.


Oh I'm probably just being paranoid. I just think sometimes they add code in an update rather than replace it all. I'll just quit worrying. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## TulsaOK

phrelin said:


> Oh I'm probably just being paranoid. I just think sometimes they add code in an update rather than replace it all. I'll just quit worrying. Thanks for the reply.


It ain't paranoid when they're out to get ya.


----------



## casolorz

Ron Barry said:


> Yeah.. Do a power cord reset. Not saying it will correct the problem but that will rule out it being a glitch in the memory.
> 
> When you are home. Check how many timers you have and timer events (Timer events show up when you press DVR twice). Also go down your timer list and see how many DVR Passes you have. Those have in the past have cause slowness in creating timers when people have excessive amounts. Perhaps something changed in the last two releases that might be brought about with a large number of Dish Passes (total guess but something to look at).
> 
> The other stuff is interesting too, just want to see if we can get by the lag of performance to make sure that is not effecting the other issues.


Resetting the power might have fixed the slowness, thanks. However the other glitches may still be there, at least the OTA double recording happened today. The history of recorded events showed one of the OTA shows as recorded, one of the non OTA shows as skipped and the other OTA event at the same time had no status on the right side, but it was skipped.


----------



## fwampler

Rob Glasser said:


> L6.14 for the ViP622/ViP722 has begun spooling to some customers. Please use this thread to post your experiences and bugs found with this release.
> 
> Release notes will be linked once they are posted.


Not sure if L6.13 or L6.14 fixed my resume feature, but I tested it with L6.14 and it works just fine now. That's really a nice "fix" since I was having to record( pencil) "time left" to start back at the proper starting point when returning to a movie.

Nice fix.


----------



## EXTACAMO

EXTACAMO said:


> Yea, unfortunately the secret didn't work for me. It still says the site couldn't verify my account # due to a time out. I guess I don't type fast enough for them.


Update. After repeated tries to verify my account with Dish Online I finally E-mailed them and they had to verify my account # for me once I provided them with my phone # attached to the account.


----------



## Rduce

I have noticed that while I do not get the phone message warning, I am getting the periodic black frame drop out every now and then. Also, I find that using the PIP seems to confuse things and the video becomes sort of “hurky jurky” until I turn off my 722 and then turn it back on. Also, for some reason I am now having double digit report of lost locks, whatever that is. It used to read like 6 for tuner 1 and an 8 for tuner 2. Now routinely they are like 19 and 36...


----------



## SkipperTW

Just got 6.14 - Came home, stuck on looking for Sat. Did a hard reset, same issue... Reset one more time, ran a check switch and all came up... There are a few timer issues though. I did repair manually...

We will see. Very excited about online schedule feature (hope it's worth the wait). I still miss my TIVO!


----------



## swissy

I had blank frame problems twice on OTA HD recordings last night. No audio drops. I get TNT "underwater" audio at times. Only on TNT though.

Response time is painfully slower when getting into my recorded events. I'll try a power cord reset to see if that helps.

On a side note, they moved the CC menu item again (6.13 and still in 6.14). I wish they would give me a one button CC, but if they don't please stop moving it. I have to redo my remote's macro every time they move it.

Other than those petty gripes, no real issues so far.


----------



## SkipperTW

This is new and exciting - I now have my 722 lock up every night after the software (really everytime it re-boots it gets stuck on finding sat signal 62.5) I am on the Eastern Arc...

Hope it gets fixed (Only started after 614 update...) 

I can fix it but i need to run check switch every time...


----------



## tnsprin

Still seeing the problem that OTA signal drops to zero. It is has been seemingly randomly hitting the two Vip622's that I have hooked to the antenna (don't have the third connected to an OTA antenna yet). In each case the other 622 was still seeing a normal signal for OTA. A power button reboot has fixed it each time. The OTA connection is seperate, not using the same wires as the satellite connections.


----------



## olguy

Both 622s got it yesterday afternoon. They had both been off for 13 1/2 days. I live in far northeast Houston and that's how long we were without power. Anyway, when I turned them on and they did the thing and finally booted up I checked and still had 6.12. Turned them off and started rolling up extension cords, putting away the generator, taking the lil 1/2 ton unit out of the bedroom window etc. I was busy for a couple or 3 hours. When I turned them on and checked, they both had 6.14. One of them missed one Stargate Atlantis and half the other last night. But the history indicates they were both recorded. This 622 has never missed a recording so...


----------



## bill-e

keiths2112 said:


> I am also getting black frames and dropped audio on all recorded events and live
> TV. This happens on HD channels, I have not tested with SD. This appears to have
> started with this "upgrade". Can we get a fix quickly please?


I just started getting black frames as well but I just started downloading a free TV show. When the show stops downloading I'll see if the black frames continue. I didn't notice them until I started downloading.


----------



## Sunnyatthebeach

Check out this online chat with Dish Tech Support at
http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departm...l/content/tech/chat/techchatadvcustform.shtml

My problem description:
ViP722 with L614 software
TV2 won't play back TV Entertainment programs downloaded with DishONLINE. TV1 plays them back just fine. On TV2, the screen says "Please wait..." forever. An electrical disconnect and reset/reboot of the receiver have no effect.

Please wait while we find a representative to assist you. In order to ensure we are providing you with the highest level of customer satisfaction, this conversation will be recorded.
All agents are currently busy. Please stand by.
An agent will be with you in a moment. Thank you for your patience.
The next available Agent will be with you in a moment.
All agents are currently busy. Please stand by.
An agent will be with you in a moment. Thank you for your patience.
You have been connected to (24DrDcb) John Kr.
(24DrDcb) John Kr: Thank you for choosing Dish Network the leader in DVR and HD. I will be happy to assist you today. Please give me 2-3 minutes to access your account and review the information you have already provided.
(24DrDcb) John Kr: I'm very sorry to hear that you are having an issue. I'd be happy to resolve that for you.
(24DrDcb) John Kr: How long have you had this problem?
<me>: Since I started using the feature a few days ago.
(24DrDcb) John Kr: Have you experienced any severe weather,?
<me>: That's a stupid question that has nothing at all to do with the problem I described. Why can't you just fill out a TPR and submit it to Engineering?
(24DrDcb) John Kr: That is not a stupid question. It is relevant to the issue.
<me>: How is it relevant?
(24DrDcb) John Kr: Electrical storms can cause issues with DVRs.
<me>: The programs play back just fine on TV1. They do not play back on TV2. How can that have anything to do with the weather three days ago or now?
(24DrDcb) John Kr: Electrical storms can cause issues with DVRs. Static build up. The question wasn't meant to start an argument. I was asking to see if possibly a reset would correct, or that a grounding issue may be causing this.
<me>: If you bothered to read my problem description, you would see that I had already done a reset. Also, there are no electrical storms in this zip code.
[at this point he just disconnected the chat]
Thank you for visiting Dish Network. You may now close this window.
Your session has ended. You may now close this window.
---------

Does anyone else have this playback problem on TV2?


----------



## ImBack234

Sunnyatthebeach said:


> My problem description:
> ViP722 with L614 software
> TV2 won't play back TV Entertainment programs downloaded with DishONLINE. TV1 plays them back just fine. On TV2, the screen says "Please wait..." forever. An electrical disconnect and reset/reboot of the receiver have no effect.
> ---------
> 
> Does anyone else have this playback problem on TV2?


Yes.
I noticed the same problem with 6.12 and it still isn't fixed. But it did used to crash my receiver which it doesn't do anymore. 
I just wrote it off as it's just like OTA can only be played on TV1. From what I've read cause I don't have OTA hooked up.


----------



## Henry

Sunnyatthebeach said:


> Check out this online chat with Dish Tech Support at
> http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departm...l/content/tech/chat/techchatadvcustform.shtml
> 
> My problem description:
> ViP722 with L614 software
> TV2 won't play back TV Entertainment programs downloaded with DishONLINE. TV1 plays them back just fine. On TV2, the screen says "Please wait..." forever. An electrical disconnect and reset/reboot of the receiver have no effect.
> 
> Please wait while we find a representative to assist you. In order to ensure we are providing you with the highest level of customer satisfaction, this conversation will be recorded.
> All agents are currently busy. Please stand by.
> An agent will be with you in a moment. Thank you for your patience.
> The next available Agent will be with you in a moment.
> All agents are currently busy. Please stand by.
> An agent will be with you in a moment. Thank you for your patience.
> You have been connected to (24DrDcb) John Kr.
> (24DrDcb) John Kr: Thank you for choosing Dish Network the leader in DVR and HD. I will be happy to assist you today. Please give me 2-3 minutes to access your account and review the information you have already provided.
> (24DrDcb) John Kr: I'm very sorry to hear that you are having an issue. I'd be happy to resolve that for you.
> (24DrDcb) John Kr: How long have you had this problem?
> <me>: Since I started using the feature a few days ago.
> (24DrDcb) John Kr: Have you experienced any severe weather,?
> <me>: That's a stupid question that has nothing at all to do with the problem I described. Why can't you just fill out a TPR and submit it to Engineering?
> (24DrDcb) John Kr: That is not a stupid question. It is relevant to the issue.
> <me>: How is it relevant?
> (24DrDcb) John Kr: Electrical storms can cause issues with DVRs.
> <me>: The programs play back just fine on TV1. They do not play back on TV2. How can that have anything to do with the weather three days ago or now?
> (24DrDcb) John Kr: Electrical storms can cause issues with DVRs. Static build up. The question wasn't meant to start an argument. I was asking to see if possibly a reset would correct, or that a grounding issue may be causing this.
> <me>: If you bothered to read my problem description, you would see that I had already done a reset. Also, there are no electrical storms in this zip code.
> [at this point he just disconnected the chat]
> Thank you for visiting Dish Network. You may now close this window.
> Your session has ended. You may now close this window.
> ---------
> 
> Does anyone else have this playback problem on TV2?


Maybe you should calm down and try again, Sunny.


----------



## Ron Barry

got a lot of the momentary black frames watching Hereos last night via OTA in SoCal. Anyone else in SoCal see this? It recorded content not live.


----------



## lkrupp

> That's a stupid question that has nothing at all to do with the problem I described. Why can't you just fill out a TPR and submit it to Engineering?


You lost him right here. I would have hung up on you too. People like you don't deserve ANY customer service let alone civility.


----------



## phrelin

lkrupp said:


> You lost him right here. I would have hung up on you too. People like you don't deserve ANY customer service let alone civility.


While in general principle I agree with you, I recognize how truly difficult it is not to respond antagonistically to a statement that says "I'm not paying any attention here."


> My problem description:
> ViP722 with L614 software
> TV2 won't play back TV Entertainment programs downloaded with DishONLINE. TV1 plays them back just fine. On TV2, the screen says "Please wait..." forever. *An electrical disconnect and reset/reboot of the receiver have no effect.*
> 
> (24DrDcb) John Kr: Electrical storms can cause issues with DVRs. Static build up. The question wasn't meant to start an argument.* I was asking to see if possibly a reset would correct*


As a general rule, I prefer to pursue tech support on the phone. I have never had to talk to a tech support representative that didn't seem friendly, attentive and reasonably savvy,

A CSR for account stuff on the other hand, on line or on the phone is a crap shoot. That's when you have to play CSR roulette.

Still, I avoid insulting comments and expressing any frustration. I just say "thank you for your time" and hang up and dial or restart an online chat a few minutes later.


----------



## SkipperTW

My external HDD (when it is connected) keeps my 722 from re-booting properly every night. it hangs up on 61.5 searching for signal unitl I go into the signal meter. Then all is OK. 

I am using a Seagate external HDD. All was fine in 6.13. (And of course this will not be troubleshot by the CSR's.


----------



## dbconsultant

Ron Barry said:


> got a lot of the momentary black frames watching Hereos last night via OTA in SoCal. Anyone else in SoCal see this? It recorded content not live.


No black frames here, Ron. I get the LA sat channels (not ota) and watched the dvr'd event last night.


----------



## Rob Glasser

Ron Barry said:


> got a lot of the momentary black frames watching Hereos last night via OTA in SoCal. Anyone else in SoCal see this? It recorded content not live.


Finally got around to watching this last night. No dropouts from OTA up here in Seattle.


----------



## tweet

AVJohnnie said:


> Still getting the blank (black) video frames that I reported with the L6.13 release. Others are finally starting to report it too, but they're doing it in the HD discussion forum presumably because they think it's a provider problem ~ and granted, it may be. I just find it odd that it coincides with the previous software release and continues under L6.14. Seems to only be affecting the HD movie PAKs; STARZ, HBO, MAX, and SHO ~ but that's mostly what I watch so it's hard for me to tell at this point if other channels are also affected. Doesn't seem to affect the audio; just a few consecutive blank (black) video frames&#8230; Very annoying. :nono2:


I am running L6.14 and am having to reboot atleast twice a day. Has anyone heard of a fix?


----------



## swissy

Another problem I have encountered is with locked channels. In order to stop duplicating channels, I lock them out. However, since 6.14, when I record an event on the non locked channel and try to replay the event, I get asked for my password. Not every time, just occasionally. This happened last night with CNBC. I have the SD locked and was recording the HD and was asked for my pin when I tried to watch the event. If it makes a difference, it was recording and I was watching it delayed on TV2.

OT, what a shame CNBC didn't have the broadcast in HD.


----------



## BrianG

casolorz said:


> I've been having a lot of problems with this new version (6.14) as well as 6.13 . I've had a 622 for at least 2 years now and I am certain all these problems are new.
> In not particular order:
> 
> -Restoring, skipping events, adding new ones, resolving conflicts, has gotten extremely slow, sometimes taking over a minute for tasks to process.
> 
> -OTA conflicts don't seem to be resolved correctly, for example today my dvr claims it is going to record Bones and Knight Rider at the same exact time using the OTA which unless something changed, can only record one show.
> 
> -I had a show (Fringe) get recorded last week using the OTA but the list of recorded shows doesn't show it anywhere. While the show was airing the guide showed it as recording, and the schedule history shows it as recorded, but its nowhere to be found on the list of recorded shows.
> 
> -Yesterday I moved a show to a higher priority to make sure it records instead of a show it was conflicting with. The schedule shows as if the current show with the lower priority is going to get recorded and not the one with the higher priority, the reason says, "by priority".
> 
> -Restoring a show sometimes doesn't restore it, or it may take a few minutes for it to show as restored.
> 
> I am sure I have a million other little bugs that were introduced recently, I'll try to keep better track of them.
> 
> Is anyone else seeing these problems?
> 
> --Carlos


I found my DVR hung on some kind of status/error screen. Didn't write it down and don't remember the screen title. Did a hard reboot as everything was locked up. When it came back up I found that I had been updated to 6.14.

A few days later, I was deleting some programs from my EHD while two programs were recording and my DVR reset itself and killed the recordings. Never saw this before, and I have deleted programs from my EHD while other programs were recording.

Brian


----------



## icmoney

I've had my vip622 for 2 years this month with no problems or complaints. It received the L6.14 update prior to this week.

On Monday I have a timer set for recording "Old Christine" at 7pm on OTA CBS channel. The same day I set up a Auto-Tune timer to switch to Bill O'Rielley on FNC (205)at 7pm. At 7pm the Auto-Tune timer executed and I watched the O'Rielley Factor.

Later when we tried to watch the recording of "Old Christine", the recorded content was the O'Rielley Factor. The info for the recording correctly showed the local channel, 07-01 and the program info for "Old Christine".

Never have had this happen before and have used Auto-Tune many times with other recordings scheduled at same time.


----------



## dbconsultant

I just wish they would fix the trickplay stuff once and for all and leave it fixed! Trying to use skips during football is becoming a nightmare. You hit skip back and it goes back randomly to who knows where!


----------



## olguy

swissy said:


> Another problem I have encountered is with locked channels. In order to stop duplicating channels, I lock them out. However, since 6.14, when I record an event on the non locked channel and try to replay the event, I get asked for my password. Not every time, just occasionally. This happened last night with CNBC. I have the SD locked and was recording the HD and was asked for my pin when I tried to watch the event. If it makes a difference, it was recording and I was watching it delayed on TV2.
> 
> OT, what a shame CNBC didn't have the broadcast in HD.


Yeah, what swissy said. Plus last Monday 2 7:00 pm timers both started at 7:12 and one timer did not record even though the history showed as Done.

Also, I no longer have CC on ABC 13 in Houston. Recorded or live. Local or network. I called last night about that one and the CSR said she would turn in an Engineering report.


----------



## eddieras

i'm having problems with ota recordings too, breaking up tho signal strength is in 90's. i'm also having a problem with a delayed show suddenly jumping forward to live tv - driving me nuts!
anyone else?


----------



## Sunnyatthebeach

phrelin said:


> While in general principle I agree with you, I recognize how truly difficult it is not to respond antagonistically to a statement that says "I'm not paying any attention here." As a general rule, I prefer to pursue tech support on the phone. I have never had to talk to a tech support representative that didn't seem friendly, attentive and reasonably savvy.


Yeah, I got really frustrated because I did first try tech support on the phone. But I called after 4 p.m. Colorado time, so my call got routed to a support rep in the Phillipines. After 10 minutes on hold and another 30 minutes with the rep, we weren't really getting anywhere. She didn't know what DishOnline was or how it worked over an ethernet connection, and insisted on taking me through her standard Q&A and troubleshooting tree, which didn't get us anywhere close to her being able to write up a trouble report. So I thanked her, hung up frustrated, and thought I'd try the online tech-support chat connection, whose transcript I posted. I must have gotten another rep in the Phillipines, and lost it when asked about severe weather. Net time, I'll be more polite, and I'll call or chat during the day when I'm more likely to get a knowledgeable rep on this side of the ocean.


----------



## mikeyinokc

The audio dropouts are unbearable. So far we have noticed it on recorded shows on Fox and ABC.


----------



## DJ Lon

dbconsultant said:


> I just wish they would fix the trickplay stuff once and for all and leave it fixed! Trying to use skips during football is becoming a nightmare. You hit skip back and it goes back randomly to who knows where!


Ditto.


----------



## knealy

I'm getting black outs and also audio dropouts with pixelation making Dish locals unwatchable. The audio loss is about every 10 seconds. Really frustrating. I've switched recording over the air. Thank goodness the 622 can do this.


----------



## Barrysb

Has anyone had this experience with their 622?

Yesterday afternoon, I noticed my 622 was indicating "No Info" for programming on all channels more than 1-3 hrs in advance of the current time. I tried rebooting the receiver using the front panel switch and removing the AC power, with no joy. I called Dish. The service tech tried to reload the EPG on my receiver, again with no joy. He arranged to replace the 622, indicating this was not a common problem with this unit. I put the 622 to sleep for overnight. This AM, when I wake it up, the EPG is complete!

I really don't care to replace the 622 if I don't have to, considering all the timers, etc.

Any suggestions?

BTW, I never saw the message "Downloading EPG" during any of the attempts to make it happen yesterday.


----------



## lujan

Barrysb said:


> Has anyone had this experience with their 622?
> 
> Yesterday afternoon, I noticed my 622 was indicating "No Info" for programming on all channels more than 1-3 hrs in advance of the current time. I tried rebooting the receiver using the front panel switch and removing the AC power, with no joy. I called Dish. The service tech tried to reload the EPG on my receiver, again with no joy. He arranged to replace the 622, indicating this was not a common problem with this unit. I put the 622 to sleep for overnight. This AM, when I wake it up, the EPG is complete!
> 
> I really don't care to replace the 622 if I don't have to, considering all the timers, etc.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> BTW, I never saw the message "Downloading EPG" during any of the attempts to make it happen yesterday.


This has started happening to me about every few weeks or so. It's frustrating because I loose recordings if I don't catch it when it happens. What you need to do is go into the setup menu and then installation and do a "check switch". I might be forgetting a step but I don't have it memorized. I just know how to do it because it started happening so much in the last few months. After the "check switch" and you click "done", it should start downloading the guide. I have to be on guard for it all the time now. I don't know what software update started all this but it never did this prior to May or June of this year.


----------



## Barrysb

lujan said:


> This has started happening to me about every few weeks or so. It's frustrating because I loose recordings if I don't catch it when it happens. What you need to do is go into the setup menu and then installation and do a "check switch". I might be forgetting a step but I don't have it memorized. I just know how to do it because it started happening so much in the last few months. After the "check switch" and you click "done", it should start downloading the guide. I have to be on guard for it all the time now. I don't know what software update started all this but it never did this prior to May or June of this year.


By any chance, do you also have to select "Test" or just "Done"?


----------



## tnsprin

Barrysb said:


> By any chance, do you also have to select "Test" or just "Done"?


In the case where you only have 3 hours of info, rather than doing a check switch, first try bringing up the guide typing in 999 and then hitting the right arrow (browse) button. It should tell you that it needs to download guide info. If that doesn't work then proceed to check switch and you must then hit test.


----------



## Capt'Crunch

I have been upgraded to 6.14 for about a week now and here are some problems I currently have...

I also get the black screens, both OTA and Sat
Dropped audio (had this with 6.13 also)
Picture jitter...used to get this with SD only, but now get with HD
Lower signal threshold on OTA signals

Using VIP622 connected to a Toshiba plasma using component and optical cables.


----------



## Barrysb

tnsprin said:


> In the case where you only have 3 hours of info, rather than doing a check switch, first try bringing up the guide typing in 999 and then hitting the right arrow (browse) button. It should tell you that it needs to download guide info. If that doesn't work then proceed to check switch and you must then hit test.


The CSR I was working with had me try the 999 -> trick but it did not work. That's when he decided to replace the receiver. He never mentioned check switch. Is there some possible complication in performing this test?


----------



## casolorz

phrelin said:


> For everyone's information, L6.14 did not solve the momentary audio dropout problem many of us have been discussing on other threads. I have L6.14 on my 722 and the recording of KGO7 (San Francisco Bay Area ABC affiliate) 11 a.m. news has many, many dropouts.


Is the momentary audio problem only over SPDIF?
I use my vip 622 with a coax cable on tv2 and with hdmi and digital audio on tv1. Turns out tv1 has been having an audio drop problem.


----------



## phrelin

casolorz said:


> Is the momentary audio problem only over SPDIF?
> I use my vip 622 with a coax cable on tv2 and with hdmi and digital audio on tv1. Turns out tv1 has been having an audio drop problem.


It happens on tv1 on the HDMI, the toslink (optical), and RCA's out of tv1. I'm not sure anyone has talked about TV2, and I haven't checked the coax output on tv1 but I will tomorrow.


----------



## Dr. Cool

phrelin said:


> It happens on tv1 on the HDMI, the toslink (optical), and RCA's out of tv1. I'm not sure anyone has talked about TV2, and I haven't checked the coax output on tv1 but I will tomorrow.


Yes, I finally confirmed that the audio dropouts happen both with toslink (optical) and RCA audio. The dropouts are more pronounced with toslink because my receiver has to "resynchronize" with the stream.


----------



## RTCDude

Dr. Cool said:


> Yes, I finally confirmed that the audio dropouts happen both with toslink (optical) and RCA audio. The dropouts are more pronounced with toslink because my receiver has to "resynchronize" with the stream.


That's odd? I get the dropouts on toslink (optical) and coax, but NOT on the RCA analog audio jacks!?!?! I just tried it to be sure. Phrelin and Cool, are you sure about this?


----------



## mulder5000

phrelin said:


> It happens on tv1 on the HDMI, the toslink (optical), and RCA's out of tv1. I'm not sure anyone has talked about TV2, and I haven't checked the coax output on tv1 but I will tomorrow.


I get audio drops on TV2.


----------



## Barrysb

Has anyone had this problem with 614?:

Last night while watching the Red Sox game on TBS-HD, I got an error message saying the satellite signal was lost. I pressed the down arrow to tune to TNT-HD and everything was fine. Pressed the up arrow and the game was back on! This happened 4-5 times within a 20 minute period. I was recording the game at the same time. The problem seemed to be connected with 61.5. Weather was perfectly clear. Have not had any previous problems receiving 61.5.


----------



## dbconsultant

Barrysb said:


> Has anyone had this problem with 614?:
> 
> Last night while watching the Red Sox game on TBS-HD, I got an error message saying the satellite signal was lost. I pressed the down arrow to tune to TNT-HD and everything was fine. Pressed the up arrow and the game was back on! This happened 4-5 times within a 20 minute period. I was recording the game at the same time. The problem seemed to be connected with 61.5. Weather was perfectly clear. Have not had any previous problems receiving 61.5.


Similar but not the same. We had a timer for a football game this last Saturday on FoxWest HD. While it was still recording, we hit 'start over' and a message screen came up telling us that this program was not available for purchase and to arrow up or down to another channel. Kept hitting various buttons and finally it started. My husband paused it and then hit play which brought up the same message screen. Went through the same routine and it finally started playing. This was not a PPV channel, and it was not a sports blackout. We've never seen this before but I'm not sure whether it's related to 6.14 or not.


----------



## swissy

I had a neat problem last night. I was in the guide and had TBS selected. As I scrolled right I could not select the late MLB game. If I approached it from the right (backwards) it selected fine.

Later, it switched the title programming to a movie instead of MLB and I still couldn't select it moving to the right. Only moving from the right, bottom or top.

Weird!


----------



## Frodo301

I have been having most of issues stated since the prior s/w release. With 6.14 I still have picture black outs on movie pack channels mostly noted on the Starz and Cinemax channels. I also have audio drop outs, pixelation on hd channels, and slow response from system whenever I skip or restore an event. I have hard reset the receiver with no result. The weird thing is I recorded 30 Days of Night on Starz last weekend and noticed the audio drop out and screen blacking out at the beginning of the dvr event. There was a thunder storm during the recording of this event so I just deleted the recording and rerecorded later that week. This event was recorded on a clear night and had the audio drop out and screen black out in the exact same place in the movie as before. It made me wonder if this was somekind of antipiracy measure on Dish or the providers part since I use component instead of HDMI. Just a thought.


----------



## portagent

Strange test pattern image on all channels super-imposed on the screen

I have about three rows of 4-5 vertical color bars across any channel I select.
I have checked HDMI connections on both ends, and also tried a cold re-start, but it just started happening this AM.
Hmmm....


----------



## Slordak

Gah, what is the story with the audio dropouts?

This isn't like an existing bug that simply hasn't yet been fixed, it's something which has suddenly started appearing.


----------



## casolorz

mulder5000 said:


> I get audio drops on TV2.


I don't get any audio drops on tv2. But I still need to verify the audio drops on tv1 since I didn't actually experience them, I was just told about them.


----------



## phrelin

Slordak said:


> Gah, what is the story with the audio dropouts?
> 
> This isn't like an existing bug that simply hasn't yet been fixed, it's something which has suddenly started appearing.


You're welcome to join all of us on the ViP622/ViP722 - L5.12/L6.10/L6.12 Audio Related Issues Discussions thread and on the Bay Area Folks: Audio drops on Fox and ABC which includes alot of posts from folks with the problem who aren't in the San Francisco Bay Area. Echostar Engineering Dish Quality are watching those two threads and the Engineering folks are struggling with this problem. Add your report details.


----------



## gilroykilroy

My biggest gripe is the crash/reset when trying to do virtually anything with timers. For example trying to delete a timer that has any matching shows will always hang/reset. I've also seen where shows that should have recorded, didn't, with no obvious reason why (zero conflicts.)


----------



## phrelin

gilroykilroy said:


> My biggest gripe is the crash/reset when trying to do virtually anything with timers. For example trying to delete a timer that has any matching shows will always hang/reset. I've also seen where shows that should have recorded, didn't, with no obvious reason why (zero conflicts.)


:welcome_s

Is this on a 622 or a 722? There's a whole thread on this problem with the 612, but I don't remember recent reports on the 622/722 series having this problem.


----------



## Scott Spillers

phrelin said:


> It happens on tv1 on the HDMI, the toslink (optical), and RCA's out of tv1. I'm not sure anyone has talked about TV2, and I haven't checked the coax output on tv1 but I will tomorrow.


Yes, the audio dropouts are also present on both the TV1 & TV2 modulated outputs.


----------



## tnsprin

Barrysb said:


> The CSR I was working with had me try the 999 -> trick but it did not work. That's when he decided to replace the receiver. He never mentioned check switch. Is there some possible complication in performing this test?


Don't do it if you have bad weather. It may well drop satellites that it can't see from the switches matrix. There should be no problem with doing a check switch under normal conditions.


----------



## nostalgiaguru

tnsprin said:


> Don't do it if you have bad weather. It may well drop satellites that it can't see from the switches matrix. There should be no problem with doing a check switch under normal conditions.


Are you saying don't do a check switch _during_ bad weather, or rather after bad weather has come through?


----------



## tnsprin

nostalgiaguru said:


> Are you saying don't do a check switch _during_ bad weather, or rather after bad weather has come through?


During. If rain fade hits at the point that it is checking for signal for a satellite, it might think you don't have a lnb for that satellite. And the net result you will lose all the channels from that satellite until you have another check switch run.


----------



## Dr. Cool

RTCDude said:


> That's odd? I get the dropouts on toslink (optical) and coax, but NOT on the RCA analog audio jacks!?!?! I just tried it to be sure. Phrelin and Cool, are you sure about this?


Yes, it's very slight on RCA analog, but they were clearly there once you focus your attention. A very brief muting of the audio, almost to the limit of not being heard, but the hiccups were there. Same frequency as with TOSLINK, same random nature, not reproducible by rewinding.


----------



## Todd H

I think I have found a repeatable bug (at least for my receiver).

I have an antenna connected to my receiver to receive OTA channels. I also subscribe to my locals so I can get the guide date. When I first add the OTA channels, everything works fine for about a week. After that, my receiver starts acting flaky. I start getting signal losses on both OTA and satellite channels. Then, I get a black screen. Finally, the system spontaneously reboots. The reboot doesn't fix the problem however. The only way to fix it is to disconnect my antenna and delete my OTA locals. After that is done everything works fine.

This has happened on both my old 622 and my new 622.


----------



## ChuckA

Problems like this are known to occur when you have OTA channels that do not have good signal strengths. Weak OTA channels seem to cause problems for the receivers even when you don't watch the channel. After you add the OTA channels go back and check the signal strength of each one you added. Remove the weak ones (and any you don't really watch) and see if that makes the receiver more stable.


----------



## nostalgiaguru

ChuckA said:


> Problems like this are known to occur when you have OTA channels that do not have good signal strengths. Weak OTA channels seem to cause problems for the receivers even when you don't watch the channel. After you add the OTA channels go back and check the signal strength of each one you added. Remove the weak ones (and any you don't really watch) and see if that makes the receiver more stable.


what % strength would you consider weak?


----------



## ChuckA

I'm not sure where problems start to occur. What is the strength on most of your channels? I would start eliminating ones that are obviously lower than the others.

Last night I was getting some signal loss errors on channels with 80+ % but I suspect something else was going on.


----------



## nostalgiaguru

ChuckA said:


> I'm not sure where problems start to occur. What is the strength on most of your channels? I would start eliminating ones that are obviously lower than the others.
> 
> Last night I was getting some signal loss errors on channels with 80+ % but I suspect something else was going on.


The only channel that's on the antenna side of my house comes in at 95-100%. All the rest hover around 70%. All of the corresponding subscribed channels get the video drops and black screens; in fact, if I recall correctly, the strongest OTA channel ironically shows the most drops in its subscribed version.


----------



## langlin

I have a broadband setup on both a VIP622 and a VIP612 and it has been stable for about 8 months until L614 on my 622. The 622 now will lose the connection and when I add it back the 622 will spontaneously reboot over and over until the broadband connection is lost then it runs reliable again until I add the broadband back at which time the reboot starts again. I haven't seen this posted so it may be just my receiver but it is repeatable so I am reporting it. The VIP612 stays solid.


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot

ChuckA said:


> Problems like this are known to occur when you have OTA channels that do not have good signal strengths. Weak OTA channels seem to cause problems for the receivers even when you don't watch the channel. After you add the OTA channels go back and check the signal strength of each one you added. Remove the weak ones (and any you don't really watch) and see if that makes the receiver more stable.


Chuck,

Is this a "Known Issue" that's verified by tech support as being a KPI (known product issue or defect), or one that's just been reported or seen by other posters to this group? It would be helpful to know what the official KPI list contains (maybe help some of us stop pulling our hair out). 
Thanks!!!!
.


----------



## gemdc

I have a 622 and a 722 which have both been running fine for several months. On 8 Oct I started having recording problems with the 722. It would show correct time recorded, but when you start the program it jumps directly to "done".

Also, in this failure mode it would not record live TV (could not backspace live TV).

Running 6.14 software. Reboot seemed to fix it. Failed again next day.

So, I assumed a failing 722 and moved all my recordings to the 622 (also on 6.14 software) in the next room. Tonight, started to watch a program recorded last night and the 622 did exactly the same thing. Not actually recording, no live TV being recorded, jump directly to "done" when you start one of the recent recordings. Older programs play fine.

Since this problem is on two systems, it looks like a strange bug in the software rather than a dual hardware failure. Guess I will phone Dish and devote an hour to see if the CSR's have an idea about this.

Anyone having anything like this?


----------



## cspinelive

casolorz said:


> I've been having a lot of problems with this new version (6.14) as well as 6.13 . I've had a 622 for at least 2 years now and I am certain all these problems are new.
> In not particular order:
> 
> ...
> 
> -OTA conflicts don't seem to be resolved correctly, for example today my dvr claims it is going to record Bones and Knight Rider at the same exact time using the OTA which unless something changed, can only record one show.
> 
> Is anyone else seeing these problems?
> 
> --Carlos


I can confirm this one...

I've got a 622. I get HD locals via OTA. I get SD locals via DISH. I set up several dishpasses to record all new showings of my favorite primetime shows with a preference for HD. I do this so that if three shows are all showing in the same time slot, they will all be recorded with the highest priority one being recorded in HD via OTA and the other two being recorded in SD on TV1 and TV2. My problem is that the schedule routinely shows two OTA shows on different channels are scheduled to be recording at the same time on OTA. When it comes time for them to be recorded, one will be recorded and the other will show lots of signal loss errors in the schedule history. I also got 30 1 minute recordings of the failed show in my DVR library. Anyone else seeing anything like this? If there's no solution for this maybe ditching dishpass and seting up two timers for each show will acomplish the same result? One in HD and one in SD with all the HD timers having a higher priority than the SD timers.


----------



## gemdc

After a bit more research, I find that it is only my local HD (NBC, Channel 4, Oklahoma City) that is failing on both recorders. Can't record from it. Does not record on live TV. Programs are just empty but log correct amount of time.

Works fine on ABC and CBS. 

Also works fine when I go to my OTA of NBC. Same station will record but not the satellite feed. 

Both the 722 and 622 show same problem so must be the HD feed. Have they invented a "can't record" method?


----------



## Superabound

gemdc said:


> After a bit more research, I find that it is only my local HD (NBC, Channel 4, Oklahoma City) that is failing on both recorders. Can't record from it. Does not record on live TV. Programs are just empty but log correct amount of time.
> 
> Works fine on ABC and CBS.
> 
> Also works fine when I go to my OTA of NBC. Same station will record but not the satellite feed.
> 
> Both the 722 and 622 show same problem so must be the HD feed. Have they invented a "can't record" method?


I posted about this in another thread <it won't let me post the link because I'm too new, it's the "722 won't record two HD channels " thread>

I am in Stillwater and I am having the same problem, but for me it is only HD NBC and Fox (just in time for the playoffs) that are not recording or pausing. Please post if you figure out the problem. I'll do the same.


----------



## snappingturtle

langlin said:


> I have a broadband setup on both a VIP622 and a VIP612 and it has been stable for about 8 months until L614 on my 622. The 622 now will lose the connection and when I add it back the 622 will spontaneously reboot over and over until the broadband connection is lost then it runs reliable again until I add the broadband back at which time the reboot starts again. I haven't seen this posted so it may be just my receiver but it is repeatable so I am reporting it. The VIP612 stays solid.


I just saw a popup on my 722 screen this morning warning me about possible charges if I don't connect a phone line or broadband connection. As I have no phone line, I use broadband. It has worked flawlessly until L614 on my 722. I went to diagnostics and it says "Broadband Connection FAILURE". I can ping the 722 from other computers on my network. I went to configuration, reset the network connection and it gets an ip address but it says "Status: Not Connected". I just rebooted the 722, but that didn't help. My ISP is working fine. No problems.

I am not seeing continuous reboots though. "Broadband" just seems to be broken.

More bugs. What a pain.


----------



## casolorz

When will a new version come out?

I just found another recording problem with OTA. 

I had The Office set to record yesterday, and the SNL Thursday update. Thankfully I setup two timers for SNL, one as OTA and one not as OTA (OTA always as a higher priority). The OTA one refused to record because of The Office. I have The Office set to run long but the shows are on the same channel. I could swear my dvr didn't use to have a problem with that! am I just crazy?

I also had "How I met your mother" fail to record for the second week straight even though the timer claimed it was going to record. 

I am really getting sick of this, I've had this dvr for almost 2 years and never had problems until 6.13 and 6.14.

--Carlos


----------



## bbomar

casolorz said:


> When will a new version come out?
> 
> I just found another recording problem with OTA.
> 
> I had The Office set to record yesterday, and the SNL Thursday update. Thankfully I setup two timers for SNL, one as OTA and one not as OTA (OTA always as a higher priority). The OTA one refused to record because of The Office. I have The Office set to run long but the shows are on the same channel. I could swear my dvr didn't use to have a problem with that! am I just crazy?
> 
> I also had "How I met your mother" fail to record for the second week straight even though the timer claimed it was going to record.
> 
> I am really getting sick of this, I've had this dvr for almost 2 years and never had problems until 6.13 and 6.14.
> 
> --Carlos


L614 has OTA timer issues with 622 and 722 receivers. They have been discussed in the following 612 thread since they are similar to 612 timer issues:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=139720


----------



## snappingturtle

snappingturtle said:


> I just saw a popup on my 722 screen this morning warning me about possible charges if I don't connect a phone line or broadband connection. As I have no phone line, I use broadband. It has worked flawlessly until L614 on my 722. I went to diagnostics and it says "Broadband Connection FAILURE". I can ping the 722 from other computers on my network. I went to configuration, reset the network connection and it gets an ip address but it says "Status: Not Connected". I just rebooted the 722, but that didn't help. My ISP is working fine. No problems.
> 
> I am not seeing continuous reboots though. "Broadband" just seems to be broken.
> 
> More bugs. What a pain.


I reported the problem with Dish and they confirmed a problem. The said a fix would come soon.


----------



## ImBack234

snappingturtle said:


> I reported the problem with Dish and they confirmed a problem. The said a fix would come soon.


Now if they would just tell the CRS.


----------



## Ron Barry

I was for a while getting brief black flashes and it seems to have gone away recently (Have not seen it for at least two weeks). Others reported similar issues. Is anyone still having them with some frequency?


----------



## lujan

Ron Barry said:


> I was for a while getting brief black flashes and it seems to have gone away recently (Have not seen it for at least two weeks). Others reported similar issues. Is anyone still having them with some frequency?


I'm getting them but I think they're related to the station and not the 622.


----------



## AVJohnnie

Ron Barry said:


> I was for a while getting brief black flashes and it seems to have gone away recently (Have not seen it for at least two weeks). Others reported similar issues. Is anyone still having them with some frequency?


For me the the blank/black video frames issue has been cleared up for a little while now...and I sure I hope I haven't just jinxed us all by saying so... :lol:


----------



## rocket69

The brodband falure is high but it is not a recever or software but.. Its dish working the the dishonline server that is keeping it disconected..


----------



## kinglerch

I apologize for the hijack, but I couldn't find a general vip suggestions/questions thread.

My vip622 works great and has many more features than my old tivo, but there is one feature that seems simple to implement yet is missing from the vip...unless I missed something.

With the old tivo you could push pause, then watch a program from the harddrive, then continue where you left off on the first program. On the vip, I think you have to push REC, watch the harddrive program, then find the new recording and play through it - assuming it wan't stopped by the top/bottom of the hour.

Is there another way to do this simple feature on the vip series, or is it just missing?


----------



## Ron Barry

Depends if what you are watching is live. If it is and you are in Single mode, you can do this by.

1) Pressing Pause. 
2) Press PIP swap. 
3) Selected the contact you want to watch.

But the caveat is that you have a one hour buffer and after that it starts playing.

The Vip series does not have what is referred to around here as Sticky Record (Which I think is what you want) given your description. The ability to pause a recording pip swap and watch something else recorded or live.

There is a link thread that has links to useful info below.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=93559


----------



## rsaforjm

I noticed last week that when I record a sports program, it says it is extending the recording automatically. Is this a new feature with 6.14. I remember missing the end of the Giants game 3-4 weeks ago because I forgot to record the postgame.


----------



## eddieras

this has been there since i've been with dish - just a year - they add 60' to sports.


----------



## phrelin

It's a helpful feature except that they define "sports" a little loosely at times and it can screw up your recording schedule if you're not careful as "priority" settings can determine what actually happens.


----------



## ChuckA

It has always extended sports timer recordings by an hour. Unless you change it.


----------



## girdnerg

My FIL has a 722 and he says it keeps rebooting on him once or twice a day.

From the info I can get out of him, it seems to happen when he tunes to an OTA channel at 6:30 to watch "Wheel of Fortune". I seem to remember reading something about the 722 and OTA problems, but can't find it, and my 622 is not doing anything similar.

Ideas on a fix or work-around.


----------



## NTIMID8

Hi,

There is a bug with the current time when watching a recording event. If you hit info to see the time, it will display the proper time. The second,third time etc you hit the info to get the time it shows the time from the first time you hit it. You have to change the channel and back to get it to display the proper time. I usually see this on OTA HD but may happen on others.

Phil


----------



## TulsaOK

NTIMID8 said:


> Hi,
> 
> There is a bug with the current time when watching a recording event. If you hit info to see the time, it will display the proper time. The second,third time etc you hit the info to get the time it shows the time from the first time you hit it. You have to change the channel and back to get it to display the proper time. I usually see this on OTA HD but may happen on others.
> 
> Phil


Sounds like an isolated "bug".


----------



## Mark Lamutt

NTIMID8 said:


> Hi,
> 
> There is a bug with the current time when watching a recording event. If you hit info to see the time, it will display the proper time. The second,third time etc you hit the info to get the time it shows the time from the first time you hit it. You have to change the channel and back to get it to display the proper time. I usually see this on OTA HD but may happen on others.
> 
> Phil


Phil,

I tried several times (and several different ways) tonight to repeat your bug on my 722 with a slightly different software version than you have, and couldn't.


----------



## Ron Barry

Hmmm I thought there was something about Time not updating while on OTA... I will give it a try tonight on my 722 and see if I can get it to happen.


----------



## NTIMID8

Ron Barry said:


> Hmmm I thought there was something about Time not updating while on OTA... I will give it a try tonight on my 722 and see if I can get it to happen.


Ya, It happend again tonight. From what I remember there was 2 events that started recording 1 ota and 1 local hd. Happened to be watching SD at the time. I went to menu and selected 1 of the recording items (OTA) and started from beginning. I checked the the time etc and about 10 min later (cookies baking) I checked and it was stuck at the same time I checked initially.

Phil

Addition, I just switch to Atlantis on ScifiHD (its recording) The time is stuck on the time I switched to the channel 9:02. You have to hit info only and it does it. IF you scroll the (right arrow) guide etc with will then show the correct time form then on.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

NTIMID8 said:


> Ya, It happend again tonight. From what I remember there was 2 events that started recording 1 ota and 1 local hd. Happened to be watching SD at the time. I went to menu and selected 1 of the recording items (OTA) and started from beginning. I checked the the time etc and about 10 min later (cookies baking) I checked and it was stuck at the same time I checked initially.
> 
> Phil


Phil,

Here's the test that I just ran - at 9:45am I set up a timer to fire from my local OTA channel 009-01 at 10. I set another timer to fire from my dish local channel 004-00 at 10. I watched an SD channel until 10:03, at which time I started the OTA timer from the beginning. The info screen told me the time was 10:03. Two minutes ago, checked info again (been watching the OTA channel), and the time was 10:09. In your case, the time would still have been listed as 10:03, correct?


----------



## Ron Barry

Yeah.. I tried to reproduce this one also. What I remembered was there was an issue when someone sat on the OTA channel and it did not update the time. I could not reproduce this.. I must be missing a step.


----------



## DustoMan

I just noticed something this past weekend. If you press the info button twice while you are watching something to make the info window appear and then go from transparent to solid, you can see the satellite location number the channel you are watching is originating from. When was this added? It's kinda neat!


----------



## ImBack234

DustoMan said:


> I just noticed something this past weekend. If you press the info button twice while you are watching something to make the info window appear and then go from transparent to solid, you can see the satellite location number the channel you are watching is originating from. When was this added? It's kinda neat!


LOL
A while ago, but I like it too.


----------



## GTAE86

I am subscribed to locals, but have an OTA antenna hooked up as well. The first time I remember it is Saturday night. Watching a local on the satellite side, got error 002 - signal loss. Hit guide, and it came right back. 

That started happening again last night, and I got tired of it. Usually the guide button cleared it, but sometimes it took at least a minute to get it back. I assumed weather was the problem (it has to be raining somewhere on the planet - 129 is weak  ) and switched to the OTA channel - it said signal lost as well - error 739. That seemed like an odd coincidence. So, each time it happened, I would switch to the OTA, then to another satellite local feed, and its OTA to see what was good and what was lost. I just began working through the channels. I had plenty of opportunities, because it would happen every 5 to 15 minutes, and it would happen multiple times in a row. Generally, the satellite feed of a channel would go, and the corresponding OTA feed would also be gone. In one case, I had no Fox from satellite, but had it OTA, then lost them both.

To appease my wife, I put the antenna output directly into the TV. We watched another hour or so with no dropouts or problems, so I am confident the local stations were not dropping out.

So, I know the channels were "there", but when using the DVR receiver, they tended to drop out periodically, satellite and OTA.

Called CSR this morning, and we agreed it is a receiver problem, so another is on the way. However, it could be software - I have 6.14.


----------

